# Visa applied on July '09 - CO Assigned ?



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I've applied the Visa on July 2009 - CSL appln (Paper based appln). Case officier is not assigned yet for me . 

Just wondering whether anyone applied in July 2009 have case officer assigned ?.

I'm very much certain that June 2009 - CSL applns are assigned with Case officer for the past 20 days.

Please do let me know.

Regards
Nandy.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try raising a PLE. I know many post july csl applicants hv their visas in hand already. check the timeline thread.


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah I'm a CSL + MODL applicant who applied 1st week of June & I was asked to submit Medicals & PCC yesterday...

Hopefully you will receive it with in couple of weeks or better raising a PLE.

Good luck


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

I applied on 19-July-2009 Online
Got CO after PLE  on 18-11-2009

Best of Luck


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there,
forgive my ignorance.. but what is a PLE and how can it be raised ?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

yinal512 said:


> Hi there,
> forgive my ignorance.. but what is a PLE and how can it be raised ?


Post-Lodgement Enquiry General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

We applied 22 July online, 175 CSL, application was 'being processed further' on 17 Sept, but documents all still required and no Case Officer yet. I'm checking daily though!!


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone:
Could you please give some example about a ple. I am a 2009 July csl applicant but my filse seems to be frozen. What should I ask?


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

ELH said:


> We applied 22 July online, 175 CSL, application was 'being processed further' on 17 Sept, but documents all still required and no Case Officer yet. I'm checking daily though!!


Would you share your timeline?


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

BioHacker said:


> Would you share your timeline?


Visa 175 CSL
16 May 09 applied ACS
3 June 09 acknowledgement ACS
13 July 09 Reg post No
21 July 09 ACS approval received 
22 July 09 DIAC application (online, via agent)
17 September case being processed further
PCC & medicals not submitted or requested


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

*CO allocated*

we have a case officer 

we have been asked to supply PCC and Meds within 28 days.

the online apllication status still shows all our documents as required and no mention of a case officer

good luck to all other July applicants

Emma

Visa 175 CSL
16 May 09 applied ACS
3 June 09 acknowledgement ACS
13 July 09 Reg post No
21 July 09 ACS approval received 
22 July 09 DIAC application (online, via agent)
17 September case being processed further
24 November CO allocated
25 November PCC & medicals requested


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

I have applied through an agent and its a paper based applications. Is anyone got the paper based application in July '09 with a case officier. 

I assume paper based applications are little slower compared to that of online. 

Regards,


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

nandi said:


> I have applied through an agent and its a paper based applications. Is anyone got the paper based application in July '09 with a case officier.
> 
> I assume paper based applications are little slower compared to that of online.
> 
> Regards,


Yes compared to Online application paper visa is found to be slower
..................................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???
Instead of granding Visa Job verification came. *So having sleepless nights*


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

I have got my co yesterday. No PLE.

18/03/09 App skills asessment ACS, 30/04/09 + Skills 2231-79 .NET and java CSL, 25/07/09 App received - proc commenced, 18/08/09 Vic rejected SS, 15/09/09 App being processed further, 21/09/2009 call employer. 25/11/2009 CO alloc. Form 80. 25/11/2009 Form 80 sent. Awaiting final decision.

I do not know how long will it take to get visa after sending docs....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bio

Being festive season, December and Jan are slow months. dont expect much till jan end


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Bio
> 
> Being festive season, December and Jan are slow months. dont expect much till jan end


Would you say that the new circumstances will put pressure on DIAC and make them work harder???

Even if I get my visa on february it would have been a record time


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there is nothing called pressure during christmas time. remember this is a long vacation in school, most of the people are holidaying in dec-jan.


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

hope they come happy on january to grant lots of visas


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Enjoy thyselves, COs! 
But come '10 please give us our visas! So by next Xmas I'll renew anew!


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah hope they will enjoy the holiday, and make us enjoy the rest of our life.


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there...

I have been going through some posts and now I am alittle confused about how the "entry date" is determined .. 

Is it something that the CO decides?
In Form 80, I remember filling out a "Date of proposed arrival" ... is that taken into consideration?
Wouldn't one be able to enter australia as soon as the visa is granted ?
How are the entry date and the date of the medical results related ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

yinal512 said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I have been going through some posts and now I am alittle confused about how the "entry date" is determined ..
> 
> ...


you usually get 1 year from the date of your medicals to make your first entry into Australia. you dont have to stay permamnently at that point, it could be for a holiday


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

now I get it .. thanks and good luck ELH


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

yinal512 said:


> now I get it .. thanks and good luck ELH


also bear in mind that when you are asked to go for medicals you only get 30 days to do so - CO will give lee-way if you have a specific problem but generally you have to go straight away

good luck


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually I have already been through medicals.

I have raised a PLE on December 18th and got the following reponse on December 30th

*I can confirm no further documents are required from you at this stage. Your case officer will contact you if any further information is required.*

I have also applied for family sponsorship hoping that things would go faster for me.

Below is my timeline...

*ACS Applied:* April 29,2009
*ACS Acknowledgment:* May 1, 2009
*IELTS:* May 30, 2009
*IELTS Results (8 overall):* June 11, 2009
*ACS Approved:* July 1, 2009
*DIAC Applied:* July 21, 2009
*QLD SS Applied:* July 23, 2009
*QLD SS Acknowledgment:* August 7, 2009
*CO: *November 27, 2009
*PCC & F80 Sent:* December 5, 2009
*MED Sent:* December 6, 2009
*MED Delivered:* December 8, 2009 
*Form 1277 & other docs:* December 20, 2009


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

yinal512

it sounds like we have very similar timelines

good luck


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

yes ELH I noticed that too ... Ill be following any news from you


----------



## yinal512 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello,

today i woke up to find the grant letter in my inbox. Below is my timeline. Good luck to all 

175 Paper
2231-79 dot NET Technologies Specialist
MODL,CSL
No Agent 

*ACS Applied:* April 29,2009
*ACS Acknowledgment:* May 1, 2009
*IELTS:* May 30, 2009
*IELTS Results (8 overall):* June 11, 2009
*ACS Approved:* July 1, 2009
*DIAC Applied:* July 21, 2009
*QLD SS Applied:* July 23, 2009
*QLD SS Acknowledgment:* August 7, 2009
*CO:* November 27, 2009
*PCC & F80 Sent:* December 5, 2009
*MED Sent:* December 6, 2009
*MED Delivered:* December 8, 2009
*Form 1277 & other docs:* December 20, 2009 
*Visa 175 Granted:* January 18, 2010


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi yina

congratulations
please update the timeline thread if not done already.

cheers
anj


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

yinal512 said:


> Hello,
> 
> today i woke up to find the grant letter in my inbox. Below is my timeline. Good luck to all
> 
> ...


gosh our timelines were so similar weren't they!

good luck


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

:clap2: hey congrates yinal 512 ...even my medical status finalized on 8th...waiting ...impatient now...happy about you pal


----------

